# Rastros, mercados y mercadillos .. vendedor ambulante ¿Le veis futuro montar puesto?



## Ryder (5 May 2014)

Pues eso... querria charlar sobre ... Rastros, mercados y mercadillos .. vendedor ambulante ¿Le veis futuro montar puesto? 

que estoy tanteando, me lo estoy pensando y me estoy informando y quiero saber si podeis contar experiencias, dar enlaces a webs con información, opiniones, que productos pensais que dan mejores beneficios ahí :rolleye:, etc...


----------



## NCB (5 May 2014)

Yo conozco a alguien que le va bastante bien.

Pero le viene de familia, desde que nació.

Al menos por esta zona, como casi en todo en la vida, hay que tener contactos con gente que esté dentro para que te abran camino y consigas un puesto.


----------



## City Boy (5 May 2014)

Si no eres negro, moro o gitano, lo tienes muy mal para conseguir puestos.


----------



## señor_Seat_Marbella (5 May 2014)

Eres un tio con perspectivas de futuro, si señor. 
Cuando España se convierta en Rumanía, los españoles solo dispondremos de capital suficiente para montar un puesto de vendedor ambulante. 
Cuanto antes aprendas el oficio mejor te irá.


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (5 May 2014)

Cuando no tienes absolutamente nada es mejor hacer eso que tocarse las bolas,llevo casi un año montando un puesto los domingos en una población cercana ,y eso que trabajo entre semana desde octubre .
Mi mujer trabaja en un supermercado y tiene mucha amistad con las clientas,dijo lo que nos pasaba y nos dan cosas de segunda mano,ropa ,zapatos bisutería relojes algún Movil viejo,
Solo es necesario empezar,no esperes forrarte ,eso mejor que nada.


----------



## Carbonilla (5 May 2014)

Ryder, ¿a qué tipo de puesto te refieres? No es lo mismo vender calcetines y bragas que artesanía.


----------



## Ryder (5 May 2014)

Carbonilla dijo:


> Ryder, ¿a qué tipo de puesto te refieres? No es lo mismo vender calcetines y bragas que artesanía.



Pues la verdad es que estaba pensando en innovar parcialmente y vender gadgets y artilugios ... de esos que hay en ebay / dealextreme / aliexpress... pero que se vuelvan táctiles al público...

... se aceptan consejos sobre a cuales de estos "cachivaches" le veis mas salida en el mercadillo


----------



## Carbonilla (6 May 2014)

Date una vuelta por los mercadillos a los que irías y observa qué tipo de público acude. Después decide qué les podría interesar.

En todo caso, que sea algo muy barato o que llame mucho la atención, si no te comerás los mocos.


----------



## casapapiMIX (6 May 2014)

Yo estuve una temporada (verano + 3 meses) haciendo mercados medievales y temáticos vendiendo artesanía que hacía yo y almacenaba en casa. Hace unos años la gente debía de ganar dinero de forma relativamente fácil.

Yo empecé con mi artesanía pero tras ver que en el 2º mercado lo que los demás vendían por artesanía lo podías encontrar en los chinos, decidí incorporar en el puesto este tipo de productos y si tienes buen ojo te llevas el mercado, eso sí no esperes hacerte rico.


Lo bueno es que estos mercados la mayoría de los vendedores son "jipis porretas" que no se comen la cabeza y la mayoría de ellos lleva lo mismo para vender (el 99% lo compran en cobo calleja), y ahí es donde tu puedes sacar beneficio. Con un poco de ojo y dedicándote en serio a esto es posible sacar >1000€ de beneficio por mercado sin mucha complicación, eso si estar ahí es un auténtico coñazo. Y tratar con los que organizan los mercados aún es peor.

Si te puedo ayudar en algo, no dudes en preguntar


----------



## Ricardo-Barcelona (6 May 2014)

Ryder dijo:


> Pues eso... querria charlar sobre ... Rastros, mercados y mercadillos .. vendedor ambulante ¿Le veis futuro montar puesto?
> 
> que estoy tanteando, me lo estoy pensando y me estoy informando y quiero saber si podeis contar experiencias, dar enlaces a webs con información, opiniones, que productos pensais que dan mejores beneficios ahí :rolleye:, etc...



los que yo conozco que les va bien (dentro de como estan las cosas que tambien flojean) son gitanos, saben comprar , cuando no compran genero de dudoso origen y lo venden en mercadillos.
Lo importante es saber como moverse en los municipios y mercadillos, se de gente que no van a depende de que ciudades o pueblos porque las tasas de venta ambulante son bestiales y no les sale a cuenta. Por ejemplo Barcelona ciudad.
Productos que dan beneficios... ahhhh amigo... si lo supiesemos estariamos todos montados en el dolar, esa es la incognita de la venta: nunca sabes cuando o que vas a vender, que cantidad, a que precio y si vendra alguien a comprate ese dia.
Ultimamente las ventas son malas y si coincide con semanas santas y puentes consecutivos ya tienes un problema añadido uno o dos meses hasta que te recuperas y vuelta a empezar

El truco de aguantar en esta puñetera crisis es NO METERTE UN SUELDAZO DESCOMUNAL, de hecho ni meterte sueldo, simplemente ir cubriendo gastos, cubrir parches e ir sobreviviendo. Y de mercadillos, mas.


----------



## casapapiMIX (6 May 2014)

Yo de los mercados semanales donde abundan gitanos no tengo ni idea, aunque si conozco (de vista) varios con unos cochazos de, como se dice por aquí, ¡¡aúpa el Erandio!! asi que no les irá muy mal.

Yo en los medievales vendía bisutería propia que tenía que vender cara con respecto a la mierda-china de los demás por lo que me costaba un triunfo hacer una caja decente. Mi margen por producto era bastante mayor que el suyo pero la caja al final del finde una mierda.

Entonces decidí apostar por Aliexpress (mierda china resultona y sobretodo diferente a la del resto de vendedores de bisutería). Seleccionando piezas que están de moda en tiendas como ZARA BERSHKA & co. mi caja se incrementó de forma notable (mi record hasta entonces había estado en 200€/día y pasé a 500€ en días buenos con un record de 726€ el 15 de agosto y creo que no bajé de 200€ ningún día) y pese a que el margen por articulo no era el mismo se vendían piezas como rosquillas.

Y esto te hablo del mercado de la bisutería que está hipermasificado ya que en cualquier mercado el 50% de los puestos vende bisutería. Los que llevan otro tipo de artículos singulares normalmente vendían mejor (jabones, aceites esenciales, juguetes de madera para crios...) y ya los de alimentación ni te cuento.

Eso si, solo merece la pena ir a determinados mercados donde haya ciertas garantías de asistencia de personas. Otra cosa es que esto funciona en semana santa - el finde del día de la madre, verano y alguna que otra feria


----------

